# What do I need to know to prepare for c-section?



## klocke (Apr 14, 2008)

So for those who have had scheduled (or not) c-sections what advice would you give to a first time c-section,LOL. I have had 2 vaginal hospital births followed by an awesome home birth. This time I am having twins and they are not in favorable positions for delivery so I am having to schedule a c-section. (Long story but no one, OB or midwife, will let me deliver vaginally so it is going to be a c-section for sure) I am not a huge medical person to begin with never had any form of surgery or even stitches so I'm kinda freaked out. Don't even remember the last time I went to the doctor because I was sick. I am also total type A personality and want to have everything as planned out as possible so I'm not surprised by anything. My DH is going to be in the OR with me. And we will have 3 kids to come home to (5, 3 1/2, & 2 years old). I'm trying to arrange family help but realistically that will only be for the first week or two and then I'm pretty much on my own since DH has to go back to work. Luckily older two will be in school until late May so that will help some.

So what would you do differently or the same? Anything that you didn't expect with regards to the surgery, recovery, nursing after, or healing time?


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I've never had a c/s, so I can't help there.

My one piece of advice would be to try and stagger the help. Like, have one person come for the first week, another the second, someone else the third, etc. That might be tricky, but you'll probly appreciate having someone to do random stuff around the house after your DH goes back to work.

Good luck and congrats on having twins!


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Bikini cut underwear+bikini incision=uncomfortable itching. Granny panties are your friend.


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

Ask for stiches not staples. I can not believe how much more comfortable I was with the stiches plus it healed faster and better.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Second the stitches. I've had four c-sections with staples. I had my last with stitches. It wasn't even remotely the same kind of recovery. (I've had the gamut..."emergency" c-section over my refusal, scheduled by being bullied into it because of some emotional issues that pregnancy, scheduled after coercion, true emergency, with stillbirth, and a truly elective one...although I still hated it.)

Let's see. If they "won't let" you eat, I strongly recommend getting someone (dh, in my case) to get you some food. They only gave me fluids for 3.5 days with my first, and I thought there was a real reason for it. It's very difficult to get through the post-partum part, the post-op part _and_ establish breastfeeding (especially for twins, I'd think!) without fuel! I chose lots of juicy fruit (berries, plums, peaches, etc.) to help with post-op constipation, and yogurt, just because it went down so easily.

Think about anesthesia and pain management. Standard pain management at my local hospital is one of the morphine drugs. I refused it last time (intended to with my third, but the doctor gave it to me without telling me), because it make me itch, and I'd rather be in pain. I'll be honest - I haven't found any pain medication that's made me pain-free. YMMV. I know some women say they had no pain at all, but that hasn't been my experience, even with the morphine. I'm not a fan of "no pain", anyway - I think pain is the body's way of telling us something, and if we can't feel it at all, we may miss something, yk? For _me_, a PCAP with Demerol worked really well last time. I gave myself a shot when I really needed it (before trying to sleep and the first couple of times I got up to use the bathroom), but not all the time. Again, ymmv...the nurses all assumed I was allergic, which wasn't the case.

Find out when your dh can come in. When I had my second one, they told me dh could be there. They _didn't_ tell me that he had to wait until I'd had the spinal. I went through that again with my third. I finally made it clear I wanted dh there, and the anesthesiologist on duty agreed to let him come in (it's that doctor's call, not your OB's, and not the hospital). I don't know if that matters to you or not - it was a _huge_ deal to me, because the spinal scared/scares me about as much as the surgery. However, I don't know if they'd have let him in if I hadn't had a previous stillbirth. (Most hospital staff will treat a mom with the loss the way they _should_ treat all moms, ime.) It's just something to be aware of ahead of time, imo.

Generally...get as much food taken care of ahead of time as you can. I'm guessing it's hard to handle meals in the first few days post-partum, anyway. Combine a surgical recovery with twins, on top of other kids? Just getting stuff from the freezer to the oven is about as much as you want to have to deal with, imo.

Get up as soon as you can, even if you can only stand up for a second. It does help. But, judge for yourself how much you can do. I've had nurses really harass me into walking before I was ready (see aforementioned liquid diet - I was weak as a kitten for days)...and those same nurses badgered me for "pushing too hard" when I was ready to walk. I knew what I could handle, and they didn't.

Gentle exercises...kegels as soon as you can. Roll and stretch your ankles/calves as soon as you can - it helps keep the blood flowing and reduces your chance of blood clots.

umm...if I think of anything else, I'll let you know.


----------



## klocke (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I am already going to request stitches because I have a metal allergy and don't want to risk it with the staples. I have also been stocking up my deep fridge with prepared meals anyway since I knew it was going to be hard with twins either way I delivered. I have about a month worth of dinners ready.

Keep it coming ladies I want as much info as I can get, good or bad.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

My advice is to stay ahead of the pain, especially in the early days. They gave me percoset for pain (which didn't make make me drowsy or anything) after the spinal wore off and I let myself start hurting before I took any. Big mistake! I should've taken them every X hours instead. I was able to switch to advil by the 5th or 6th day.


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

I had c-sections for both of my babies. The first one wasn't planned, the second one was scheduled.

Get two or three people who can come to the hospital to be with you. One person to be at your side, two people who can be with the babies. This ensures you have people on your side who can advocate for you and the babies.

I had spinals instead of epidurals - I know they both affect the babies, but I didn't like what I was hearing about epidurals. Check with the anesthesiologist regarding medication for nausea - and choose one that doesn't cross the blood brain barrier - at least until the babies are disconnected from your body.

Bring some comfy tshirts/bottoms if you don't want to have to use the hospital gowns.

Arrange for a few people to come every day for the first 2-3 weeks, on a rotating schedule. One person at a time, even for a couple hours a day.

Get up as soon as you feel you can. Start with sitting up in the bed. Then sit at the edge of the bed. Then standing. Then walking.

Bring a pillow - like a throw pillow. Hold it against your stomach as you move from laying down to sitting, from sitting to standing. It always felt like my stomach was going to fall out of my body, and the pillow helped put pressure on my body - and made it feel like it would all stay in.

I used pain meds for the first two days, then started to wean myself off of them. It is major surgery. Listen to your body and what it is going to be ok with, and follow it.

Umm, that's all I can think of for right now. If I think of anything else, I will come back and add to it.









Congrats!


----------



## Babina's Mommy (Dec 27, 2008)

I took the Percocets and Motrins for the first few days and weaned off the Percocets I think at the end of the week...

I wore a lot of dresses and pants that could be pulled way up over the incision....

After the C-section and baby coming home I got a nasty yeast problem and baby got thrush, etc and I don't know if this is standard but it seems they put antibiotics in my IV when getting the section. So remember probiotics, yogurt, stuff for yeast, etc. I used gentian violet on my nips a few days after we came home. Glad I had it in the house.

The hospital and doctor made me get out of bed, walk around, told me to walk when I got home. It helps with healing. My friend said her advice is to drink a lot of water....They told me right after my C-section that if I could keep the fluids and jello or whatever down, then I could have real food. I was starved so I had the liquids and jello and then they gave me real food.

My husband was only out of work one week, including the hospital stay, so when he went back to work, my mother inlaw came over to take my daughter for a few hours so I could sleep with baby, so that helped...Had to remind my daughter a few times to not climb on my belly...It was sore for awhile, and it is still sore in some spots and itchy and numb in others...

The only thing was that after the section it takes your gastro system awhile to get back into gear, so it's hard to pass gas, but walking the halls helps with that...and you may not have a bowel movement for awhile. The hospital staff usually keeps prune juice on hand, but you may not go until well after you are home from the hospital, that's normal...

Other than that, it wasn't too bad at all to recover from, and I've had one vaginal birth and one C-section.

My section wasn't scheduled and was after 27 hours of hard labor at an attempted homebirth...so the spinal was a big fat relief for me. Loved it.







Nursing went really well after my C-section, and also I was and am extremely bonded with my son and was right away....So for me, my C-section was a big old happy ending, lol. Conversely, when I had my daughter naturally, it took me longer to bond with her, I felt worse after...and I couldn't wait to get out of the hospital. With my son, I was more willing to accept the help from the hospital and appreciate the fact that they were bringing me food 3 times a day and helping me until I went home and was on my own. No cooking, cleaning or other heroic acts for the first couple of weeks. Make any visitors do it, haha. Good Luck!!


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberal_chick* 
My advice is to stay ahead of the pain, especially in the early days. They gave me percoset for pain (which didn't make make me drowsy or anything) after the spinal wore off and I let myself start hurting before I took any. Big mistake! I should've taken them every X hours instead. I was able to switch to advil by the 5th or 6th day.









Appropriately used pain meds can be really really good, and can make it easier to focus on being a mom.


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Second the stitches. I've had four c-sections with staples. I had my last with stitches. It wasn't even remotely the same kind of recovery. (I've had the gamut..."emergency" c-section over my refusal, scheduled by being bullied into it because of some emotional issues that pregnancy, scheduled after coercion, true emergency, with stillbirth, and a truly elective one...although I still hated it.)

Let's see. If they "won't let" you eat, I strongly recommend getting someone (dh, in my case) to get you some food. They only gave me fluids for 3.5 days with my first, and I thought there was a real reason for it. It's very difficult to get through the post-partum part, the post-op part _and_ establish breastfeeding (especially for twins, I'd think!) without fuel! I chose lots of juicy fruit (berries, plums, peaches, etc.) to help with post-op constipation, and yogurt, just because it went down so easily.


I concur about the stitches.

Crappy food: Seriously, what is up with that?

My first was a c-section and they had me on a diet of broth and jello. I was starving and getting low iron levels. I finally convinced them to give me real food on day three. Real food was overcooked tasteless chicken breast, plain rice and sweet corn.

When I was given the okay to go home they gave me a prescription for iron pills because I was now anemic. I tossed the script and went home and had Christmas dinner. Prime rib can fix anything!


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Definitely keep ahead of the pain. I have terrible reactions to percocet, so I did the thing on alternating tylenol and motrin, but just take them by the clock for the first week or so.

The other thing - there's no way to put this delicately - pooping and farting kind of suck in the first week or so post surgery. I can remember gas pain so bad that I screamed and cursed just to get through it. Simethicone (aka mylicon or Gas-X) is very helpful. So are stool softeners. It might be a good idea, also, to have some hemorrhoid cream on hand.

They let me eat pretty soon after the surgery, although the anesthesia made me throw up. Keep that first meal really simple, or follow the advice of my friend, who told me that chocolate ice cream tastes the same coming or going.

If I had it to do over again, I would prepare by telling my underfoot kids all about how important it is to be gentle with mama when she's just had a new baby.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limette* 
Crappy food: Seriously, what is up with that?

My first was a c-section and they had me on a diet of broth and jello. I was starving and getting low iron levels. I finally convinced them to give me real food on day three.

Yeah. I went into labour on Thursday night, and didn't keep dinner down. I wasn't really able to eat during my labour (a few grapes and a couple other little things, but it was seriously _maybe_ half a cup of food, probably more like a third of a cup). Went into hospital on Friday night. Got my first real food - and I can't even remember what it was - on _Tuesday_. Yeah - juice, jello, clear broth, tea and coffee...that'll keep you going, I don't think. I finally lied about having passed gas, and got food. I was finally able to walk on my own after _one_ meal. (I'd been able to make it to the bathroom, but needed help from my ex, before I ate.)

Oh - post-op with my last two, I've taken probiotics and iron (Floradix with dd2) as soon as I went home. I got the idea after my fourth one, which was a brutal experience and a physically recovery from hell, and it did help, so I did it again with dd2. They do give antibiotics in OR - don't know if that's universal, or just really common, but it's something to consider.

The gas can be really painful, but i have no tips on that, if it happens. I didn't get it until my fourth section, and it wasn't _really_ bad until my fifth. Stool softeners are definitely worth consideration, although I've managed with just lots of fruit for four out of five.

I like the fruit, because it also adds hydration, and I feel _really_ dehydrated after a c-section, especially the scheduled ones (because of the intake restrictions beforehand, I guess).


----------



## ariel79 (Apr 7, 2010)

I second the granny pants suggestion. Regular bikini underwear hits right on the stitches. Get the kind that go up to you belly button, you'll feel more protected. Be prepared to support your belly when you laugh. The days after my daughter's birth (after a very long l/d ordeal) were filled with laughter, and man did it hurt! I also second the motion to stay on top of your pain. It will allow you to get active faster which will help your recovery. Good luck with those twins!


----------



## mrsfru (Jul 12, 2005)

I second everyone who said stitches, not staples, a pillow for your tummy, stay ahead on your pain meds, and prepare things at home.

I'm going to add--for your peace of mind, go to the hospital you are delivering at and ask to speak to the head labor and delivery nurse. She can walk you through the OR, show you the recovery area, explain to you their standard procedures, and you can ask her to help you with your specific concerns (such as I didn't want them to take my baby off to the nursery for newborn procedures, which is standard where I had to deliver at b/c of staffing). The head nurse was able to help come up w/a solution by scheduling the staff differently since we knew ahead of time, and although it didn't end up perfect, b/c one nurse called in sick, my baby still was able to stay w/us and have *most* of the newborn stuff done while in the OR. It made me feel so much better!

It's okay to stand your ground about things in the hospital, so don't be afraid to ask for the nurse manager or chief of staff--that's what they are there for! If you are uncomfortable or need something and it isn't getting done, complain (nicely, but complain).

Also, ask *anyone* you know for help afterwards. It's okay if it's an acquaintance or neighbor you don't know really well--if they're trustworthy and they offer, take it!! Even an elderly neighbor can be a supreme help if all she does is come over and play cards and board games w/your oldest kids for an hour! Don't be afraid to ask anyone who walks in your door to move the clothes in the washer to the dryer, unload the dishwasher, take the garbage out, sweep your kitchen floor, or help change the sheets on your bed--seriously, most people will not mind. If they are stopping by, they want to help (and if they don't, shame on them and who cares if you insult them and they don't come back?)

Best wishes!!!

mrsfru


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ariel79* 
Be prepared to support your belly when you laugh. The days after my daughter's birth (after a very long l/d ordeal) were filled with laughter, and man did it hurt!

I've never had days full of laughter post-op (and I honestly find it hard to imagine), but some support can help when you cry, too. I honestly didn't find it made that big a difference, but it really seems to do a lot for most women. (These threads always leave me feeling vaguely like a mutant.)

Quote:

I also second the motion to stay on top of your pain. It will allow you to get active faster which will help your recovery. Good luck with those twins!
I'll go ahead and say do this, even though it didn't work for me, at all. I suspect, more strongly every time one of these threads goes up, that I'm somewhat atypical when it comes to the straight pain part of the recovery.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Respectfully tossing in my 2 cents as an L&D nurse.









I'd shave an inch or two off the top of your pubic line. If you don't, the nurse or tech will, and it'll be with a cruddy electric razor, which can be irritating and scratchy. May not be the neatest job either. Shave right before you go in though, to minimize chances of nasty ingrown hairs or razor bumps (again, uncomfortable, and if they get infected could be an issue). The lower you shave, the less likely that the tape will catch your pubes when they remove the dressing.

As far as eating goes, there certainly is a reason that we starve you afterwards. As much as I hate denying a new mama food, keep in mind that the medication that basically paralyzes your legs for a few hours also paralyzes your intestine for much much longer. If you eat food or drink too much before your body is ready, you run the risk of experiencing terrible gas or even something called an ileus (or paralytic ileus), where the food you ate basically sits in the intestine and causes a blockage--very painful. I'm not trying to scare anyone, nor I am saying this will definitely happen, but in my 4 years of being an OB nurse, I've seen it literally dozens of times, and most times the patient admits to sneaking food or lying about passing gas. This usually resolves without need for surgery or any long term damage, but treatment really sucks--tube through your nose into your stomach to continuously suction out the secretions, nothing to eat or drink (incl ice chips) for days, which also means a longer hospitalization and time away from your family. Again, I'm not trying to scare anyone, but I believe in informed decision making, and encourage everyone to weigh the risks and benefits before they decide whether to eat or not.

But when you are able to eat, have someone bring you something. After such an event, you deserve some kick-butt food! Not what is usually crappy hospital food.

Other than that, I second what everyone else said about preparing everything at home before hand, the pillows, bracing before you laugh/cough/cry/sneeze, granny panties, asking about hospital policy, etc.

Good luck on the upcoming birth of your babies!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had 2 c/s-the first a real emergency/crash c/s due to poor positioning of DD(30 hours labor, 3 pushing only to have both DD and myself start to crash) due to DD's being pushed so far down, and so stuck I have a T-incision on my uterus which made a VBAC a no go ever, due to a high chance of rupture(15-25%-learned that from the NMW who admitted us for DS c/s last fall.

DS was planned, I had the same team I had for DD's. I came on here often, I really researched about my options and for my situation with the T it was pretty obvious the choice was another c/s.

Anyway-I like to know what is going to happen with DD's it was an emergency, I was out of it, it was a surreal thing-very weird. This time it was rather zen, I know you here of all these horror stories, but it was a very nice thing honestly. I mean I'd rather have a baby naturally, but my body just has some issues, so this was fine.

I advise meet with the anesthesiologist before for sure, ours was AMAZING. He was a wonderful jovial guy and he was the man in charge, he let my DH in quickly after my prep and told him when to take pictures(yes take pics, it is your babies birthdays). A spinal is the way to go, although I did get poked with the friggin needle on the bone(my vertebrae don't like to separate). OMG that still feels a bit weird, that was a bit uncomfy. For us the whole OR was very excited due to the fact we didn't know what the baby was, they all said they couldn't remember a baby where the parents didn't know gender. That kinda made it fun, for what it was.

I know that many people say you can't eat, and I couldn't from 9pm the night before, but I came out of that OR _starving_, like I was gonna die starving. They told me I could have jello, so I ate it, then they said I could have juice-I drank and asked for more jello. The thing is that many people's bodies react unfavorably to the spinal block and it makes them sick. Throwing up and c/s=not good. I am not that person, I don't have any reaction, I get numb and then it wears off. My nurse was a family friend, so I basically told her that I was going to freak the f*** out if I didn't eat-like now, she gave me a puke bag and said I better use it







. It was lunch by this time and so she brought me lunch, all the nurses and staff kept saying that I would puke, I never did. I actually ate SO much that day, lunch, Subway sandwiches, dinner, snacks-I probably ate 6000 calories that day. In all honesty once DS was out I felt so much better, his pregnancy made me ill.

We did have a list of procedures we did/didn't want done:

No Hep B
No eye goop
We did do vit K
No circ if boy(our hospital doesn't at birth anyway)

I also did let a med student observe my c/s, many people are not comfortable about this, but my Dr had him as an intern or resident near the end of my pregnancy, so I had been around him. Plus I feel that it is necessary for someone to be willing to help people learn, he wasn't doing the procedure, so I was comfortable with his learning through observation. Many aren't comfortable with that and I completely understand this.

Keep up with the pain meds, prep a bunch of food now.

Start soon telling kids that mama will need help and you can't be jumped on(DD had just turned 3 so this was a biggie).

I packed all my own clothes and changed as soon as the let me, I didn't quite get granny panties, but I did get some black Hanes Hipster briefs that I could careless about and wore those.

Try to get up as soon as they'll let you. Walk a bit if you can, if you can't that's fine too.

Not sure but has anyone else ex[erienced those weird hot flashes through your spine after the spinal or epi-I get them a few days later.

Sorry so long winded, I could keep thinking of things


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy* 
As far as eating goes, there certainly is a reason that we starve you afterwards. As much as I hate denying a new mama food, keep in mind that the medication that basically paralyzes your legs for a few hours also paralyzes your intestine for much much longer. If you eat food or drink too much before your body is ready, you run the risk of experiencing terrible gas or even something called an ileus (or paralytic ileus), where the food you ate basically sits in the intestine and causes a blockage--very painful. I'm not trying to scare anyone, nor I am saying this will definitely happen, but in my 4 years of being an OB nurse, I've seen it literally dozens of times, and most times the patient admits to sneaking food or lying about passing gas.

This is interesting. When I talked to the OB about it ahead of my third section, he told me that the reasons for the fluids only fast had been discredited, but hospital policy continued to enforce the fast. He ordered a food tray for me with my third child with no hesitation.

I've eaten after my last three, and only had the bad gas pain with one of them (and it started before I'd eaten anything) - possibly two - my body was so shot after I had Aaron that I don't know what caused what, to be honest. My mom and sister (3 sections and 1 section, respectively) didn't eat until they were "allowed" to with any of their sections, and had bad gas pain every time.

What's the explanation for it when the section is done under general anesthesia?

Quote:

But when you are able to eat, have someone bring you something. After such an event, you deserve some kick-butt food! Not what is usually crappy hospital food.
You know...after 3.5 days (well, 4.5, but 3.5 in the hospital) with no food, I really didn't care if it was good or not. "Kick-butt" food was the last thing on my mind. I just wanted some fuel to keep my body going, and produce milk!


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 

What's the explanation for it when the section is done under general anesthesia?

*that* can be credited to the "Well, it's always been policy, You just shouldn't do it." nonsense. No physiological reasons I can think of. I mean, once you're fully away anyway. I had one patient choke on her percocet because she literally fell back asleep while trying to swallow them. But once you're alert, you should be able to eat once it's clear that you're not hemorrhaging (we like to wait an hour after all births, just to make sure the uterus is clamping down nicely.

And of course everyone is different. I've had patients who snuck in a ham sandwich in the PACU and AFAIK they were fine. I've had patients get an ileus from fruit salad, pudding, plain bread, simple stuff like that. Each body reacts differently. But I can say that with one exception (who had pre-existing stomach/intestinal issues) I've never had an ileus patient who did not eat before she was supposed to, whether it was sneaking food or lying about passing gas. The significance of passing gas, btw, for those who do not understand, is that it means that your intestine are functional and have worked that gas through the tract and out into the world.









as far as having good food-hospital food saldly tends to not be super nutritious either (which is pathetic imo). Gelled or syrupy fruit salads, a croissant, fake mashed potatoes, processed meats, way overooked veggies, white grains (white bread, white pasta, etc), gravies and sauces made with oils and cornstarch and HFCS. I'm just saying, if possible, have someone bring you something that might fuel you better as well as satisfy your palate.

lol, having said that, i remember a bloody roast beef sandwich on white being one of the best meals of my life--it's all they had after I delivered ds. And I dont even eat red meat!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy* 
*that* can be credited to the "Well, it's always been policy, You just shouldn't do it." nonsense. No physiological reasons I can think of. I mean, once you're fully away anyway. I had one patient choke on her percocet because she literally fell back asleep while trying to swallow them. But once you're alert, you should be able to eat once it's clear that you're not hemorrhaging (we like to wait an hour after all births, just to make sure the uterus is clamping down nicely.

I wondered. My first one was under general, and then they gave me a sleeping pill. So, I didn't even have any _fluids_ (except in the IV) until ds1 was about 10 hours old. I was definitely not in danger of falling asleep or anything like that.

Quote:

And of course everyone is different. I've had patients who snuck in a ham sandwich in the PACU and AFAIK they were fine. I've had patients get an ileus from fruit salad, pudding, plain bread, simple stuff like that. Each body reacts differently. But I can say that with one exception (who had pre-existing stomach/intestinal issues) I've never had an ileus patient who did not eat before she was supposed to, whether it was sneaking food or lying about passing gas. The significance of passing gas, btw, for those who do not understand, is that it means that your intestine are functional and have worked that gas through the tract and out into the world.








I think medical staff (whether doctors or nurses - _somebody_) need to give women more information. I've never, in five c-sections, been given any explanation for the fluids only fast, except that "it's policy for patients with abdominal surgery". I've also never been given any explanation for the passing gas thing. It makes me laugh. With ds1, I'd been having regular bowel movements for days before I actually passed _gas_. An ileus does _not_ sound like fun, and I'm glad I never had one!

Quote:

as far as having good food-hospital food saldly tends to not be super nutritious either (which is pathetic imo). Gelled or syrupy fruit salads, a croissant, fake mashed potatoes, processed meats, way overooked veggies, white grains (white bread, white pasta, etc), gravies and sauces made with oils and cornstarch and HFCS. I'm just saying, if possible, have someone bring you something that might fuel you better as well as satisfy your palate.

lol, having said that, i remember a bloody roast beef sandwich on white being one of the best meals of my life--it's all they had after I delivered ds. And I dont even eat red meat!
Gotcha. I wasn't thinking about the nutrition side of it at all. Hospital food is really lame that way. The one where I've had four of my babies isn't _terrible_, but the one where I had the other one was just awful. In the course of four meal trays (solid food - that was my second one under general), I only remember two things that weren't refined carbs...a small serving of really watery, tasteless scrambled eggs, and four carrot sticks. Fortunately, someone brought me food.









I definitely think someone should bring a woman good food - I just didn't care that much after 4.5 days, is all. I'd have eaten just about anything.

Anyway - hope I didn't sound like I was blowing you off last night. I had finished typing and was going to re-read it, when dd2 started crying and I had to jet to feed her and go to bed.







I was just surprised to see the explanation when I'd been told just a few years ago that the "no solid food" rule had been discredited and made no difference.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

OP: I also wanted to mention the "granny panties". I _usually_ wear "granny panties, as I've never really liked bikini style very much. I don't find them better than bikini style post-op. Actually, I push mine down, so they _are_ sitting on the incision! But, I'm very overweight, and everything just feels gross if I have my stomach "flap" sitting on top of the incision. As long as I still have the dressing there, the underwear is actually more comfortable, as I don't sweat as much.

YMMV. As I said...I'm a mutant.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I actually like something on my incision too, I wear those roll top yoga pants and skirts, makes me feel protected.

Op you said you have a metal allergy, so I would opt for stitches. I actually had staples for both and I had no issues, except with DS I healed really quick and when we went back in to get them out my skin was growing around them. Also I'm allergic to the tape I forgot with DD that I got tape burns, and this time I got them again, in all honestly that was the most painful part of the whole thing, flippin tape burn







.

I also am one who laugh a lot after my c/s, DS's birth was like a big party, I like having friends and family around me though, that's just my personality. The more the merrier. Plus it was a big celebration because he was the first *unknown* gender baby in as my FIL said "forever". So it was a big deal.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
Op you said you have a metal allergy, so I would opt for stitches. I actually had staples for both and I had no issues...

The thing is...I had no issues with my staples the first two times, either. But, I didn't know how much more comfortable stitches would be. A lot of pain that I had thought was just because of the surgery turned out to actually be a result of the staple pulling against the skin. The stitches aren't quite as hard.

If I hadn't had such a miserable time with the staples for sections three and four (both times, I had staples twist and pull free, resulting in an unhealed incision), it never would have occurred to me to ask for stitches. But, now that I've had them, I know how much difference they make. It was really a completely different experience. I've heard the same from a lot of other women who have had both, too.


----------



## Julie1014 (Feb 12, 2007)

They glued my incisions instead of using either staples or normal stitches. Healed quickly and I have almost no scar (you have to really look to find it!).







I was also given a cincher to wear to provide support when moving about. I wore it for a couple of days after I got home and it helped a lot.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I've heard that the glue is good, when it works, but it doesn't seem to bond well on some people. I don't know if it's a sensitivity issue or what. Our hospital doesn't offer it, so I didn't look into it much.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I remembered one *BIG* thing, ask to have the catheter put in *after* the spinal block. I was asked and told them that I wanted that, my friend who is one to just trust the dr didn't and it hurt her so bad, in fact I think she got a bladder infection









Worst part with her I told her to gather any and all info regarding that and everything about a c/s, but she doesn't listen to anything I ever say







.

For me I heal so quickly the staples were out fast, like 2 days or something. The whole hospital staff thought I was a super-healing freak of nature. For me the worst of the worst was the tape OMG I had tape burn all around my incision, so painful, my skin is just so sensitive to the tape.

I also second the rec to shave yourself, much better.

Thankfully I'll never have another c/s, so I guess I'll never know if staples or stitches are better, and that is a-ok with me.


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I remembered one *BIG* thing, ask to have the catheter put in *after* the spinal block.
...
For me the worst of the worst was the tape OMG I had tape burn all around my incision, so painful, my skin is just so sensitive to the tape.

OMG yes. Catheter after the spinal. Being "raped" by a catheter is a special feeling I could have lived my whole life not experiencing, and been just fine.

And the tape. Ask about paper tape. If they insist on the plastic tape, make sure you get someone who is willing to go slowly and gently when taking the tape off. I had one with the last c-section who wasn't quite so gentle, and the tape took a layer or two off my belly on one side. It was so effing painful. And did not make my healing process go any faster.

peace...


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkeygrrl* 

And the tape. Ask about paper tape. If they insist on the plastic tape, make sure you get someone who is willing to go slowly and gently when taking the tape off. I had one with the last c-section who wasn't quite so gentle, and the tape took a layer or two off my belly on one side. It was so effing painful. And did not make my healing process go any faster.

Mine just got wet after a shower and fell off, but I'm allergic to the glue or something. My scar from the friggin tape is worse than the c/s scar







Blasted tape.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Something that no one has mentioned, and you didn't in your original post, OP - are you thinking of ever having more children? If it is even a possibility, you want to ask for 2 layer closure on your incision. Many doctors have moved to 1 layer closure, which makes VBAC riskier, and many doctors will not allow a VBAC with a previous 1 layer. Of course, 2 layer is more secure anyway, even if you're not planning on more children.


----------



## mrsfru (Jul 12, 2005)

Quote:

OMG yes. Catheter after the spinal. Being "raped" by a catheter is a special feeling I could have lived my whole life not experiencing, and been just fine.
Just wanted to add that I've been catheterized probably 50 times in my life, b/c I have interstitial cystitis and one of the most effective treatments for me are instillations of meds directly into my bladder. Being catheterized should NOT hurt--it shouldn't feel anything more than vaguely uncomfortable for just a second. If it hurts, someone's doing a crappy job or not using a decent sized catheter (many times, a pediatric or extra small size is perfectly fine!). They should numb the opening first w/a swab w/a numbing gel and insert the catheter a minute or two later. Shouldn't be a problem at all. Also, it certainly can be done after the spinal/epidural. The ONLY time I've ever reacted to the catheter and had trouble was w/my last c-section, probably b/c she just didn't do that good of a job...it came out pretty early after my section.

hths

mrsfru


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsfru* 
Just wanted to add that I've been catheterized probably 50 times in my life, b/c I have interstitial cystitis and one of the most effective treatments for me are instillations of meds directly into my bladder. Being catheterized should NOT hurt--it shouldn't feel anything more than vaguely uncomfortable for just a second. If it hurts, someone's doing a crappy job or not using a decent sized catheter (many times, a pediatric or extra small size is perfectly fine!). They should numb the opening first w/a swab w/a numbing gel and insert the catheter a minute or two later. Shouldn't be a problem at all. Also, it certainly can be done after the spinal/epidural. The ONLY time I've ever reacted to the catheter and had trouble was w/my last c-section, probably b/c she just didn't do that good of a job...it came out pretty early after my section.

hths

mrsfru

I think just like anything there are those who do it right and those who don't. My friend got a bladder infection because the nurse did such a bad job, she said it hurt worse than anything else-I told her to do it after, but obviously like with most things I tell her she didn't even listen. It caused her a lot of problems.

For me getting an IV is a bitch, I have the crappiest-rolly veins, people have the worst time trying to get blood out of me or a needle into me, I get all bruised up.


----------



## Babina's Mommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the one layer, two layer thing...My ob (I had a last minute C-section) told me at my 3 wk appointment I could consider VBAC someday because he made sure to do it two layer.

I really didn't notice it in the hospital, but when I got home from the hospital it hurt so bad to urinate I figured I had gotten an infection from the catheterization. I was trying to avoid urinating....I think I called and they had called in a script. I think it still hurt. I think I had my urine tested and they said there was no infection. Those early days were a blur so it's only 10 months later but I really don't remember if I ever found out if I actually had an infection or if my urethra and bladder just hurt bad from the catheter







But just giving a head's up either way...Maybe getting the antibiotics during the section through IV help prevent an infection, but you still may be sore...


----------



## klocke (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks ladies for all the wonderful info. I actually have only had a catheter once (with my first ds born in a hospital) and I ended up getting the worst bladder infection ever. Felt like I was peeing needles, sorry TMI. So I'm a little nervous about that. Honestly I'm nervous about pretty much everything,LOL. I talked to my doctor today and he said he would do stitches no problem. We are done having kids but I'll ask if he does one or two layer closures. I tend to have slow bowels after deliveries anyway so I expect this will be no different. It usually takes me 3-4 days to have a BM after birth.

Has anyone had problems with pain during the surgery itself? I'm so scared that I'm going to feel them cutting me open or something crazy. I have had an epidural in the past and the darn thing didn't work right so now I'm terrified of them. Going to try for the spinal anyway though I think.


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klocke* 
Has anyone had problems with pain during the surgery itself? I'm so scared that I'm going to feel them cutting me open or something crazy. I have had an epidural in the past and the darn thing didn't work right so now I'm terrified of them. Going to try for the spinal anyway though I think.

I never had pain during the procedure. I got the spinal in, and every few minutes while they were waiting for the numbing to get everywhere they wanted it to, they poked my stomach - checking to see if I could feel what they were doing. They checked again when they were ready to start.

If you feel ANYTHING you don't think you should be feeling, speak up. If they don't listen the first time, get louder. They will listen.

peace...


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klocke* 

Has anyone had problems with pain during the surgery itself? I'm so scared that I'm going to feel them cutting me open or something crazy. I have had an epidural in the past and the darn thing didn't work right so now I'm terrified of them. Going to try for the spinal anyway though I think.

They'll probably poke your belly/sides with a small needle. Not enough to draw blood, just to make sure you don't feel it. Or they may use an alcohol swab to see if you feel the cold. Either way, they'll do what is called an Allis Test, which is where they pinch your skin with a clamp--an Allis--(kind of like what they use when you get a tongue or belly button pierced) to make sure you don't feel it.

Usually for a scheduled csection they do a spinal anyway since it works almost immediately and they can add a pain medication called duramorph that lasts 24 hours to help with your recovery. (An epidural can take a good 15 minutes + to be fully effective, and you can't add in the duramorph) Plus it's a one shot deal, no catheters taped to your back.


----------



## Babina's Mommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Since I had a C-section after and while being in hard labor for more than a day, that spinal was complete relief for me. It worked really well! And Just an hour or two before the section, they had tried an epidural on me and it did not work. The spinal started to work and I could feel them wiping my abdomen down with alcohol and I yelled, "I can still feel things!" But they weren't concerned and just kept working and a couple seconds later my body went completely numb and I never felt a thing. The anaestesiologist was like, "You may feel some pressure..." blah, blah, I actually didn't feel anything at all. It worked well. After seeing baby boy, my husband went with him and I fell asleep I guess, that's what they told me later. That I was snoring. But one more thing, I started shaking bad during the section before they got baby out. I figured it was my nerves and then the anaesthesiologist told me that's a side effect from the spinal. This may not happen to you, as I hadn't slept in 2 days, had hard labor for more than a whole day, it was almost 4 am, I had had a failed homebirth, I had been screaming, crying, pleading, had a failed epi and also Stadol and was completely exhausted, and my nerves _were_ shot, so like I said this may not happen to you but wanted to give a heads up about the shaking. You really only feel the shaking in your arms and upper body obviously since that's not numb, but they told my husband to just try and talk to me about things to take my mind off of it, because if you focus on it, you may shake more. I told hub to talk to me and he was just kind of like, "uuummmm, I don't know...." haha.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

my planning-for-csec-advice would be to let the nurses know ahead of time that you would like colace ASAP to help with pooping. also something to help relieve gas, JIC.

if there is even the slightest chance that you may have to be knocked out, make sure you have a bag of lozenges. apparently, having a tube down your throat will irritate it and make you cough after, and the sugar coating on your throat is helpful.

i was able to eat as soon as i left recovery both times. and i never took post-op pain meds with ds1, and only one dose of rx tylenol with ds2, which did abolutely nothing. i've been told that i probably had a shot of something in the OR, though. anyway, if you think you are one who will need pain meds, dont be afraid to ask. a friend of mine who had 4 spontaneous unmedicated vag births had a csec for #5 and loaded up on whatever she could get. LOL

make sure whoever removes your dressign is GENTLE. i still have a scar from where the OB ripped open my skin by pulling the tape too hard.

take home a supply of the hospital panties and pads. they are the bomb, no matter how you birth.

have a supply of cloth dipes on hand to stuff under the flap of skin for the first few weeks. any moisture will for sure bring on yeast. i didnt know this with ds1, but figured it out by ds2. (i guess 7 yrs of living with a fat flap teaches you a few things.) i changed my flap-dipe every time i changed my pad.

and since your milk may take a wee bit longer to come in, you will want to nurse LO right away, maybe even on the table. if not, being sking to skin at least will get your boobs going. so limit separation pp and nurse ASAP.

my hospital (same for both) discouraged co-sleeping. with ds2, i held him every moment i was awake, but it didnt know abot co-sleeping for a few more months yet, but with ds2 i planned to co=sleep from the start. (was also planning a HBAC). well, the nurses were constantly trying to pry ds2 from my sleeping arms and put him in the plastic box on wheels. a few times they managed to get him in there b4 i roused. they also wanted my bed all the way down in case i fell out of it. but with my bed at its lowest level i couldnt reach up into the box to get him out without causing my self excruciating pain. so it was a 4 day fight with me raising the bed up to its hgihest level to reach ds and a nurse coming in and seeing us sleeping like that and either lowering my bed or daring to take ds away from me. maybe you could address that b4 birth?


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klocke* 
.... Honestly I'm nervous about pretty much everything,LOL. I talked to my doctor today and he said he would do stitches no problem. We are done having kids but I'll ask if he does one or two layer closures.

Has anyone had problems with pain during the surgery itself? I'm so scared that I'm going to feel them cutting me open or something crazy. I have had an epidural in the past and the darn thing didn't work right so now I'm terrified of them. Going to try for the spinal anyway though I think.

They'll repeatedly check you to see if you are numb, the anesthesiologist told me to expect feeling some tugging, but there isn't pain. When the surgery is nearing completion they put duramorph and also pitocin to contract your uterus. You may shake like a PP said due to the anesthesia, I did with DD's c/s, but not with DS's-honestly my body had been through so much with DD's it was pretty rough(I never knew this until DS's though, her recovery was pretty easy, but his was a cakewalk considering). In recovery they cover you with warm blankets and monitor you very closely, check you bp, if your feeling is coming back, temp, etc......

I was pretty nervous having a scheduled c/s, even after an emergency c/s. With DD it was sooooooo apparent something was seriously wrong, my uterus had stopped contracting my stomach went completely soft and DD's heartrate was crashing with each push, the look on my DH and mom's face, plus the entire nursing staff told me something was seriously not right. Her's was a medically necessary situation, I was told the next day due to her low positioning that they had the T because with her bikini incision would not get her out, so the additional cut was done. My Dr explained the next day the fact that while most women can and _should_ have a VBAC, my T scar was just too dangerous. So I knew any subsequent children would be c/s birth.

I think the worst part was the anticipation of the c/s, knowing that I was to have surgery. The nerves are to be expected. For myself talking with the anesthesiologist put a lot of my fears aside, I mean of course I was still nervous, but I felt very comfortable in the hands of my team. It was such a different experience from DDs. I was also done having kids(2 is my mental max, lol). I actually had my tubes tied too, it added a few minutes to the whole surgery.

Considering that it was surgery mine was pretty zen. I have zero qualms with my c/s experiences, with DD I did labor for a long time, the only part I even remotely regret is that I didn't get my waterbirth with her. I never felt coerced, or violated-her's was a serious situation that evolved from a very long arduous labor-in which after 18 hours I finally took an epi,and at 30hrs things went from bad to worse very fast. DS's planned c/s was a relaxing, joyous experience. IDK-it's hard to explain, I was scared and excited, just like with labor.

Good luck-if you have any other questions ask them, people are here to help.


----------



## Babina's Mommy (Dec 27, 2008)

Right, C-sections can be very good birth experiences. I was so happy they were able to get my son out safely, at the time and am grateful now...my staff was great at the hospital and the anesthesiologist was great and funny and making comments as the baby came out like, "Whoa! He's huge! Look at the size of that head!"...I may have a VBAC someday, but if I don't, then I know it will be okay. I read, but can't remember where, that planned C-sections are safer than unplanned C-sections, and I had a good outcome on my unplanned C-section.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klocke* 
Thanks ladies for all the wonderful info. I actually have only had a catheter once (with my first ds born in a hospital) and I ended up getting the worst bladder infection ever. Felt like I was peeing needles, sorry TMI. So I'm a little nervous about that. Honestly I'm nervous about pretty much everything,LOL. I talked to my doctor today and he said he would do stitches no problem. We are done having kids but I'll ask if he does one or two layer closures. I tend to have slow bowels after deliveries anyway so I expect this will be no different. It usually takes me 3-4 days to have a BM after birth.

I've actually read a lot of stuff about the one vs. two layer closure, and I think it's a lot more complicated than accepted wisdom. Suturing material makes a difference, too...but I don't know if it's on most doctor's radar.

I didn't even think of the catheter, because mine's been done after anesthesia every time. (Actually, I think they might have done it during prep, before anesthesia with Aaron, but I was honestly too far gone with...everything to have noticed more pain.) I honestly can't imagine why they _wouldn't_ wait until after you were under to do that, unless it was a seriously panic-stricken emergency.

Quote:

Has anyone had problems with pain during the surgery itself? I'm so scared that I'm going to feel them cutting me open or something crazy. I have had an epidural in the past and the darn thing didn't work right so now I'm terrified of them. Going to try for the spinal anyway though I think.
I've known women who have had c-sections with failed anesthesia. They were all under epidural. I don't know of anyone who has had that happen with a spinal. I'm not saying it's never happened, because I don't know everybody, but I've never heard of it.

I don't know if you've read up on it or not, but you will probably feel something. I always have. It's not pain. They usually describe it as "pressure or tugging sensations", which is fairly accurate. I have a lot of trouble with it, and it makes me want to puke - not so much physically, although that's part of it, as knowing what's going on, and not being able to tune it out very well, because of the "pressure and tugging". I don't even really like to talk about it, but I think it's better to be prepared for it. I wasn't, when I had dd1, and it really wigged me out.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Just caught up on the posts. I forgot about the shaking. I've had it with all of mine, although not really badly. I didn't know until recently that it was the anesthesia. I always get it accompanied by chills, and a nurse after dd1 told me it was shock.

Norasmom: I just saw that you talked with an anesthesiologist ahead of time. Was it the one that was actually in OR with you? I wanted an anesthesiology consultation, and I got one - and it was a total and utter waste of time, because the one thing I really wanted was to have dh with me, and she couldn't say one way or the other, because she wasn't my anesthesiologist! I'd heard people talk about consultations and thought it would be useful, but I wouldn't do it again. I went through a fairly negative emotional experience (they had this whole "what to expect from your surgery" video I had to watch before the consult, and it brought back a _lot_ of bad memories) for absolutely no reason. Fortunately, I did get to have dh with me, but I didn't know one way or the other until I was standing outside the OR.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Just caught up on the posts. I forgot about the shaking. I've had it with all of mine, although not really badly. I didn't know until recently that it was the anesthesia. I always get it accompanied by chills, and a nurse after dd1 told me it was shock.

Norasmom: I just saw that you talked with an anesthesiologist ahead of time. Was it the one that was actually in OR with you? I wanted an anesthesiology consultation, and I got one - and it was a total and utter waste of time, because the one thing I really wanted was to have dh with me, and she couldn't say one way or the other, because she wasn't my anesthesiologist! I'd heard people talk about consultations and thought it would be useful, but I wouldn't do it again. I went through a fairly negative emotional experience (they had this whole "what to expect from your surgery" video I had to watch before the consult, and it brought back a _lot_ of bad memories) for absolutely no reason. Fortunately, I did get to have dh with me, but I didn't know one way or the other until I was standing outside the OR.

Yes he was, his name was Dave. I live in a pretty rural area and every time these threads come up I realize our little hospital is awesome. He came to my dr's office, met with me explained about spinal vs. epidural, talked about going hiking, what to expect, etc....I didn't watch some freaky video. My DH was totally allowed(both times) and I made sure he was allowed to stand up and watch the surgery. With DD's the dr realized DH was craning his neck to see and they told him he could stand up and watch. I wanted him to be able to do that because he desired that. He told us when to take pictures, he told me what was happening, he gave DH the assurance he'd take care of me, so DH could go with our son-he was amazing and wonderful. Like I said before it was the first time in a loooooong time they were doing a c/s in which the gender was an unknown, he asked if the baby was a boy or girl and when I said "we don't know" the whole team got excited. Plus we knew our L&D nurse personally, all those factors made DS's so enjoyable-at least in terms of a c/s.

Our hospital ROCKS in terms of hospitals, at least for having babies. They room in, no procedures w/out parents, nurse on demand, breastfeed only(unless there is a problem of course), waterbirth friendly-they are wonderful.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
Yes he was, his name was Dave. I live in a pretty rural area and every time these threads come up I realize our little hospital is awesome. He came to my dr's office, met with me explained about spinal vs. epidural, talked about going hiking, what to expect, etc....I didn't watch some freaky video. My DH was totally allowed(both times) and I made sure he was allowed to stand up and watch the surgery. With DD's the dr realized DH was craning his neck to see and they told him he could stand up and watch. I wanted him to be able to do that because he desired that.

Oh, no - dh was allowed in for the c-section. That's SOP at our hospital. I also wanted him there for the _spinal_, which was where I ran into the difficulties. My OB booked the consultation, and I don't think she realized how pointless it was going to be. It might have been useful if it were my first time doing a c-section under spinal, but everything the doctor talked about were things I already knew.

Quote:

Our hospital ROCKS in terms of hospitals, at least for having babies. They room in, no procedures w/out parents, nurse on demand, breastfeed only(unless there is a problem of course), waterbirth friendly-they are wonderful.
Ours is good in those ways - well, I don't know about waterbirth. I haven't gone in there for anything except scheduled c/s in 17 years. They're very breastfeeding friendly (the _way_ they're breastfeeding friendly hasn't been good for me and my kids, but at least they don't shove formula at people). Rooming in is standard, and dh coudl spend the night in my room, as well.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Oh, no - dh was allowed in for the c-section. That's SOP at our hospital. I also wanted him there for the _spinal_, which was where I ran into the difficulties. My OB booked the consultation, and I don't think she realized how pointless it was going to be. It might have been useful if it were my first time doing a c-section under spinal, but everything the doctor talked about were things I already knew.


Oh I thought you meant in the OR, that's what you made it sound like.

I don't think ANY hospital allows them there for the spinal. I know that mine didn't, the anesthesiologist said DH was allowed in immediately after mine was administered. I'm pretty sure that is just the way it is, due to the sterile environment and the fragility of the procedure, IDK if I'd want DH there. Oh well I guess for me it doesn't matter because I won't be doing that again.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
Oh I thought you meant in the OR, that's what you made it sound like.

I probably said "OR", because I was in the OR, but I meant before the surgery.

Quote:

I don't think ANY hospital allows them there for the spinal. I know that mine didn't, the anesthesiologist said DH was allowed in immediately after mine was administered. I'm pretty sure that is just the way it is, due to the sterile environment and the fragility of the procedure, IDK if I'd want DH there. Oh well I guess for me it doesn't matter because I won't be doing that again.
Most places don't allow anyone to be there, but it's an anesthesiology call, not the hospital's call. I don't know how much it matters to most women. It was a _huge_ deal to me, though. I'm so glad she let him come in.

She had me sit facing the opposite way from the first two times, so that dh wasn't between me and the sterile instruments (this was explained to me as the concern), and then just went ahead. So, I got to hold his hands instead of a stranger, while they were doing the spinal.

I prefer general anesthesia by a long shot, though. Numbness freaks me out, and for any normal level of pain (ie. _not_ surgery), I'd rather just feel the pain.


----------



## moaningminny (Dec 31, 2007)

When I had my first DD, I had a general anesthetic - it was the most horrible experience I've ever had.

I was catheterized before I was put under, which also wasn't pleasant - it definitely hurt. I was told I was cath'd before it because they want to get the baby out ASAP without having the effects of the general anesthetic, meaning they wanted me to be under for as little time as possible before DD was pulled out, so the cath was done first.

My second was done with a spinal anesthetic. Loved it. I did vomit afterwards but it was mostly because of the drink they give you just before you go into the O.R. (sodium citrate - not entirely sure if that's it). It's disgusting with a horrific bitter aftertaste.

You have a lot of great tips here, I don't have anything else to add, other than good luck.


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I don't think ANY hospital allows them there for the spinal.

Just curious about this... does anyone know why? If partners/support people can be there when they administer an epidural for a vaginal birth (and both of the hospitals I have delivered in did) then why not in the OR? I understand the OR is a different environment from a sterility standpoint but the procedure has to be done in a sterile field either way and if they can come in after it's in why not before? Is it a spinal vs epidural difference?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triscuitsmom* 
Just curious about this... does anyone know why? If partners/support people can be there when they administer an epidural for a vaginal birth (and both of the hospitals I have delivered in did) then why not in the OR? I understand the OR is a different environment from a sterility standpoint but the procedure has to be done in a sterile field either way and if they can come in after it's in why not before? Is it a spinal vs epidural difference?

I believe it's an OR vs. L&D difference.

The way it was explained to me was this:

When the doctor is doing the spinal, you're sitting on the bed, with your knees over one side. The doctor is behind you. There's nurse standing in front of you, holding your hands (at least they always have with me). Behind the nurse, another nurse is laying out the surgical instruments on a tray, and there's a sterile field. If the spouse/support person (our hospital allows one support person - it can be a spouse, doula, friend, whatever) is beside the nurse, there's a concern that they'll invade the sterile field. They don't want them _behind_ the patient, because then they're watching the needle.

I was also told they didn't want to be "responsible" for another person, in case he fainted or something. I explained that dh A) is extremely short-sighted (legally blind - his _corrected_ vision is about 20/220) and wouldn't be able to see the needle, and B) had absolutely _no_ interest in watching it, anyway. He only wanted to be there, because he knew I wanted him there. I don't know if any of that factored into the doctor's decision to allow him in or not. I suspect it was mostly the "this woman has a previous loss, so she gets treated better than other moms do" syndrome.


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Make appts with your pcp for a full physical including a thyroid check, within a couple months after the surgury. Also take a test for hormone imbalance. My NP gave me a saliva test kit that I mailed in.

My C/S caused a severe hormonal imbalance which caused my hashimoto's hypo-thyroiditus.

I just happened to have a full physical 3 mo pp, and discovered the thryoid issues. I just now discovered the hormone imbalance... and am still trying to get everything taken care of!

Good luck mama! Congrats on your pregnancy and twins!!


----------



## mizznicole (Feb 13, 2007)

I had a ROCK STAR team for my c-sec. I'm so thankful to this day for them.

My only problem at the hospital was that they ignored my DECLINE for heb-B and eye goop - and DH didn't know to stop them on that or on washing baby. Oh well - this happens in an emergency.

I had a HORRIBLE time with constipation afterward. I mean, the worst of my life. I did not know that I needed to keep taking stool softeners with the narcotic. Last time I will ever make that mistake. I won't even tell you what I ended up doing to have a BM.


----------

